# Daiwa Tournament Rod



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

Daiwa Ballistic Tournament Surf Rod for sale
Model 35, 13ft 3in long, 4-12oz, Fuji Low Rider Alconite Guides,
obtain less than a year ago, not used very much. $395


----------

